# Kids and their ponies...gotta love them!!



## Allison Finch

This photo says it all. Kids and ponies are what makes the world go around...


----------



## Allison Finch




----------



## GreyRay

Lol!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Those are great, I love the first one!


----------



## Walkamile

Allison Finch said:


> This photo says it all. Kids and ponies are what makes the world go around...


You can almost read that ponies mind! "Hang on pal, I'll get us over this noooo problem!". LOL!


----------



## maura

Some serious velcro butts there.


----------



## ridergirl23

Hahahaha those photos are great! Theres nothing more fun to watch then a little kid on a pony!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Allison Finch said:


> This photo says it all. Kids and ponies are what makes the world go around...


I love how the kid is all "Imma die!!!!!" and the pony looks like "Ta-ta-ta-taaaaaaaaaaa!"



Allison Finch said:


>


I can just hear that pony: "Will you relax? I got this! Relax! See, I told you I got it. Geez."


----------



## kitten_Val

Here we go...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh my goodness that last photo, Kitten_Val!!!


----------



## Tyler

kitten_Val said:


> Here we go...


Love this one!


----------



## egrogan

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I can just hear that pony: "Will you relax? I got this! Relax! See, I told you I got it. Geez."


I don't know, the final shot of the last sequence, that way that poor little pony has his eyes closed makes it look like he's wincing at the 45-lb boulder that just crashed down on his back. What a trooper though.


----------



## Sunny

That first picture was posted on FB, and I LOLed so hard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch

These photos are so much fun. You all go find some more!

A couple of my own...

This was my new pony. I couldn't believe she was mine!!










Well, not exactly a pony....but I had a HUGE crush on this kid.











I love this video.


----------



## FlyGap

So cute Sooooo cute!!!!!!! I Looove the one with the kid in his shorts and boots on the little mama mare! :lol: Precious!!!

Not funny, but cute shots of my baba. PS: she ALWAYS rides in her purple riding helmet, these are quick yard shots we had ahold of her until we snapped the photo! Taking photos of E and Cowboy this weekend in all his new purple tack! LOL And yes their halters are on because we are leading them 
























This is Cowboy and her after I rode him for a couple hours! He's new, 14/15 year old Quarter Pony! Last night he followed her around the pasture lowering his head so his nose was on the ground so she could scratch between his ears, man where is the camera when you need it!


----------



## Maple

Allison Finch said:


> These photos are so much fun. You all go find some more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this video.
> 
> Shetland Pony Grand National 2006 Olympia - YouTube


The Shetland pony grand national is without a shadow of a doubt my fav part of Olympia! Love it. 

Heres my little woman and her pony Simba, followed by a pic of my son and Simba .


----------



## FlyGap

Different era isn't it, Allison? How any of us kids survived without helmets and shoes I'll never know! LOL! Those are Priceless!


----------



## Allison Finch

Maple, great photos! I love the pony checking out her next project!!

Flygap, I shudder to think about what a hellion I was on my ponies and horses. How any of us survived has me stumped.


----------



## Corporal

TOO CUTE!! This thread reminded me of a book (that I'm buying) that I heard about this week and goes along with these pictures. It's called:
*The Farmer’s Wife pony Sampler Quilt*

*http://www.amazon.com/Farmers-Wife-Pony-Sampler-Quilt/dp/0982910479#_*



*Book Description*

Publication Date: *2011* 

*Introduction* 
In the early 1900s the Webb Publishing Company created _The Farmer's Wife_ Pony Club, inviting children to join and compete for prizes by selling subscriptions to _The Farmer's Wife_ magazine. The grand prize was a Shetland pony with bridle, saddle and often a carriage. To satisfy skeptics who doubted that a child would receive a pony, the editors asked the winners to send photographs of themselves with their ponies. Many of the children also sent thank you letters along with their photographs. These endearing, poignant, and sometimes hilarious, letters provide a unique window into the lives of children in rural America in the early 20th century.
*Book Features* 
Directions for making 90-8" blocks to complete a queen-size quilt





90 letters from the Lucky Pony Winners, along with 100 year old photographs

I didn’t know that people would let their kids bring their Shetlands into the kitchen…or into the drug store. 
_Just thought I’d share. =D_


----------



## BarefootBugsy

D'aw. Just saw this on another site and HAD to post it!


----------



## myhorsesonador

Tyler said:


> Love this one!


To bad it's photo shopped (sp?)

And am I crazy or is that boy on the grey ponys saddle undone? O.O


----------



## sierrams1123

OMG kitten_Val these are sooo picture of my future children!!! haha


So stinking CUTE!
http://www.horseforum.com/members/1011/


----------



## sierrams1123

found some more 
the 2nd one is so small but I had to upload it because it is so cute!


----------



## Allison Finch

myhorsesonador said:


> To bad it's photo shopped (sp?)
> 
> And am I crazy or is that boy on the grey ponys saddle undone? O.O


It probably was. I see some halo effect, but I'm not so sure. Do you think this one was?


----------



## sierrams1123

yes, I would think so.
Kind of a random place for a mini to just be roaming around don't ya think?


----------



## sierrams1123

myhorsesonador said:


> And am I crazy or is that boy on the grey ponys saddle undone? O.O


I would not say you are crazy, but if you look close you can see it s a white rope girth. It just about blends in completely with the pony  Its also not the correct size, I would say its a little on the big size, and the way they have the cinch strap thingy looped up is crazy (they should just cut it shorter so it will be out of the way).


----------



## DuffyDuck

HOW CUTE 

I always throw at my mum that she was a cruel parent as I never had the joys of riding ponies as a kid :'(


----------



## Susan Crumrine

My real Grandbabies and the POA we have had since their mother was this age, he was put to sleep on Christmas eve....


----------



## BarefootBugsy

Love this!


----------



## Roperchick

BarefootBugsy said:


> Love this!


 
ouch! poor horse


----------



## VanillaBean

Ahh I love these!


----------



## CLaPorte432

HeHe, these are cute!


----------



## myhorsesonador

Allison Finch said:


> It probably was. I see some halo effect, but I'm not so sure. Do you think this one was?


I'm not sure about the 2nd one. That mini is that pore dwarf that was taken all over the country to show it off. I'm kinda grosed out by it.


----------



## Sunny

I think I remember reading the story about the picture of the dwarf with the draft, so I believe it's real.

The first one, the background is definitely photoshopped, but the actual horses may not be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador

sierrams1123 said:


> I would not say you are crazy, but if you look close you can see it s a white rope girth. It just about blends in completely with the pony  Its also not the correct size, I would say its a little on the big size, and the way they have the cinch strap thingy looped up is crazy (they should just cut it shorter so it will be out of the way).


Oh ok lol, there is a black thing on the other side of him that looked like it could be a cinch. I was like :shock:


----------



## mishap

Every horse sometime in it's life deserves the love of a kid....


----------



## chaseranya

My 23 month old feeding my 5yr old mare.









My 8yr old and her 26 year old arabian.


----------



## maura

Personal favorite -


----------



## Allison Finch

Is this horse not amazing? And what about that KID???

unbelievable!!!! You have see this!!! by www.premiumhorses.de - YouTube


----------



## Chiilaa

So jealous of a fricking 5 year old kid :-(


----------



## wetrain17

Loved the video


----------



## Endiku

some of my cutsey beginners riding their 'ponies' (only one is actually a pony but...xD) 


















hauling at poor Xcias mouth. Took a while to get him to loosen up. What is with boys and doing that? Still so cute though.


----------



## equiniphile

Look at the shadows on that mini's neck in the draft & dwarf photo. That's pretty hard to do with Photoshop; I'd say it's genuine.


----------



## Ink

Chiilaa said:


> So jealous of a fricking 5 year old kid :-(


Haha me too! I'm too chicken to jump anything higher than 2 feet lol.


This thread is cuteness overload! I love it


----------



## sierrams1123

This is a friend of mines son who is IN LOVE with horses 
He will be turning two in June of this year, if I am not mistaken.

The last picture is of him holding his first trophy (lead line) and his mother at his side.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Oh my god, so cute. I'll have to hunt for some photos of me as a little kid on our families welsh mountain pony, Minty. He was super cute & very much loved and adored, sadly - his not with us anymore. 

But he had a great life.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

LOVE the smile on his face. He couldn't look any happier if he tried!


----------

